# Have a favorite?



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

What is your favorite aquatic photo that you have taken? Post it! Ill have to dig through my archives to find mine.


----------



## raffles-merchandis (Aug 27, 2009)

aww love those pic


----------



## romain (Aug 25, 2009)

can't wait...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. Ludiwigia arcuata.










This one Tex Guy took. I love it.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

are you guy/gal photographer?


----------

